# Affiche la ligne n d'un fichier



## thomzz (26 Mai 2004)

Bonsoir

Je n'arrive pas a trouver une commande dans le terminal qui permet d'afficher la n-ième ligne d'un fichier.
Des idées ?

Merci
A+


----------



## olof (27 Mai 2004)

Une piste peut-être :

tail -n 5 ton_fichier.txt | head -n 1

affiche la 5ème ligne mais depuis la fin de ton fichier...


A compléter !!!


----------



## Gallenza (27 Mai 2004)

Hier le forum était bloqué et j'ai pas pû poster la réponse...la voilà:

sed -n [n° ligne]p [fichier]


----------



## kabutop (27 Mai 2004)

Tu peux faire comme ca :
less -N /var/log/messages 
Pour ouvrir ton fichier en numérotant les lignes.
Puis tu tapes ":100" pour aller a la ligne 100.
"&gt;" pour aller a la fin
"&lt;" pour aller au début
"F" pour avoir le mode défilement (comme un tail -f)

A+


----------



## Gallenza (27 Mai 2004)

kabutop a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux faire comme ca :
> less -N /var/log/messages
> Pour ouvrir ton fichier en numérotant les lignes.
> Puis tu tapes ":100" pour aller a la ligne 100.
> ...


Heuuu...j'ai comme l'impression que ma solution est meilleure


----------



## thomzz (27 Mai 2004)

J'aime bien ta methode Gallenza, c'est vrai quelle est bcp plus simple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à tous

A+


----------

